# Feeling really negative today Gestone question



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi there

I am now 5dp5dt amd I woke up this morning feeling really negative, like it hasn't worked.

I have been on gestone injections since EC and to begin with my boobs were so sore I couldn't get comfortable at night and now they don't even hurt!

Is this normal, does your body get used to the gestone in your body? 

I'm so desperate for somebody to tell me that this is normal!

I can't stop crying this morning!

Pudding
X


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Pudding, it is so hard isn't it? We're always looking for signs, that for most people won't be there yet, because we want this so much.

For what it's worth, 5dp5dt was when I had my "it hasn't worked" moments and I tested positive the next morning (not that I'm suggesting you should test tomorrow!) I didn't have any symptoms that I would've put down to the progesterone, it is quite likely that your body has got used to the gestone now. I even had my normal pre-af feeling where I "knew" it hadn't worked lol And yes, mine didn't end well but I was pregnant for those few days, if it hadn't been for testing early I'd never have known!

Take today to get through these feelings, be kind to yourself, none of us really know what is happening inside us and that brings a lot of emotions to the surface. I've got everything crossed for you that this works. Big hugs xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for replying Mel!

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I've had two chemicals now so have had some symptoms while they lasted so to speak.

We have gone back and forth over testing early, we had full immunes testing done after the last one and am now one every possible additional drug so not sure what testing early and "catching" another chemical would do for us apart from breaking my heart again, although there again my heart will be broken if it is a BFN so I can't win either way!

On my first cycle I started to bleed at 5dp5dt and I have made it past that milestone but I am on gestone so that could be keeping it at bay!

I just feel so desperate today, I have worked so hard on tests and drugs and weightloss and a healthier lifestyle and I will be completely destroyed if it hasn't worked.

I'm so sorry to be so depressing!

Pudding
X


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

I felt exactly the same at 6dp5dt. I wasn't on gemstone but was on progesterone pessaries, my boobs suddenly felt normal again and I had no aches, no other symptoms and felt really depressed. I'd been testing previously to see if the trigger shot was still in my system (there was still a faint line the day before) but that day it was bfn, and I just felt really negative. 2 days later I got my bfp so don't give up hope! No af is a great sign in itself


----------



## MCH1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today I am 5dp5dt and having a major wobble! 

I woke in the night and convinced myself my period was on its way but nothing so far. My boobs also stopped aching for a couple of days and now ache and are swollen again and after transfer I had loads of cramping for 2 days but nothing since. All the symptoms are same as could be pregnancy, period or result of the gestone and cyclogest. Argh!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi MCH we chatted before about things to do to keep you occupied during treatment!

Guess I not taking my own advice am I!

How weird that we transferred on the same day!

How has the rest of your cycle gone, how many eggs and embies did you get? Have you any frozen?

Have you had any other symptoms or signs?

I have had stitch like pains in my stomach to begin with only when walking but I'm feeling them again now! Could be AF on her way the old witch!


Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I forgot to ask when is your OTD?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Noelle

Thanks for replying and congratulations!

I'm so scared of testing in case it is BFN and it just closes the book on yet another dream!

I know at this stage a BFN may not be a real one and it could change but I'm still too scared to test early!

I had BFPs on my chemicals on 6dp5dt and 7dp5dt respectively so I know I have had it showing up a bit earlier with me but just petrified!

Pudding
X


----------



## MCH1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi ya Pudding,

My beta test is Wednesday 25th. So far the cycle has gone really well with two top grade blasts transferred on Father's Day and we have another good grade blast on ice. 

I had really bad cramping on Monday and Tuesday in particular but now,only the odd twinge although today feel,slight back ache and a stitch type feeling in my left hand side. Having a major wobble today though, convinced its failed but other than in the night and today I've felt really good and positive but now just want to cry!!!!

Lets hope our bubbles don't get burst


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Oh Hun that's exactly the same for me except we only had one 4A transferred on Sunday.

I also had hot flushes on Monday which was weird!

I've been excited and nervous but wasn't really feeling negative until I woke up today, have you lost any weight since EC? I've lost about 2.5kg I know that most of that is from the bloating you get on the drugs but just wondered!

I'm testing on the 25th too but my clinic don't do bloods they give you cassette HPT to do at home!

Do you think you will test early?

Pudding
X


----------



## MCH1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

The 2WW is the hardest part of IVF by miles!!!!

Yes I have been feeling really good and positive up until my wobble started in the night and hoping tomorrow will bring the positivity back and feel less like I'm going a bit  

Yes we are going to do a tests Tuesday or Wednesday morning before going to the clinics but they said if negative not to be too down as still very early which is why they test the blood.

Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies Please join the 2WW thread you will get lots of support there.

Good Luck 

Sharry xx


----------

